# Urteil: SMS-Werbung nur mit Zustimmung erlaubt



## Reinhard (31 Mai 2004)

SMS-Werbung ist grundsätzlich nur mit Einverständnis des Empfängers erlaubt.
Das Urteil unter:
http://www.jurawelt.com/gerichtsurteile/zivilrecht/lg/7409

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Juni 2004)

Sehr schön ist der Satz:



			
				LG Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Die Beurteilung von SMS-Werbung richtet sich nach den gleichen Grundsätzen wie die von eMail-Werbung, d. h. die Werbung ist rechtswidrig, wenn nicht der Empfänger sein Einverständnis ausdrücklich erklärt hat oder dieses - was vorliegend nicht in Betracht kommt - im geschäftlichen Verkehr ausnahmsweise zu vermuten ist.


Das öffnet auch gegen die unerwünschten Chat-Teaser-SMS durchaus ein Einfallstor ...


			
				LG Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Mobiltelefon eingeschaltet, etwa weil sein Besitzer für private Anrufe und etwa auch private SMS-Mitteilungen erreichbar sein will, so ertönt bei Eingang einer SMS ein - je nach individueller Einstellung - kürzerer oder längerer Signalton. Bereits darin liegt ein aktives Eindringen in die Privatsphäre, die insoweit mit einem Telefonanruf vergleichbar ist und die SMS-Werbung von der Brief- und der eMail-Werbung unterscheidet.


Sauber subsumiert - so ist es.


----------

